

Retired Marine Issues Dire Warning About U.S. ‘Building a Domestic Army’  - boh
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/08/15/is-everybody-blind-city-council-meeting-erupts-in-applause-after-ex-marine-issues-dire-warning-about-u-s-building-a-domestic-army/

======
score
Didn't I see this on the front page a minute ago? This is big stuff. Ignore at
your own peril.

